
Ask HN: Usernames showing up orange occasionally? - woodrow
This evening I've noticed that occasionally usernames the comments appear orange -- specifically wrapped in<p><pre><code>  &#60;font color=#be6400&#62;...&#60;/font&#62;.
</code></pre>
Screenshot (see PStamatiou): http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2719/hnscreenshot.png<p>I've never seen this before. It does seem that the users with orange names may be connected with YC companies, though it seems somewhat random even then. Is this a new feature, or related to [1] which seemed to later be killed in [2]?<p>EDIT: The username is no longer highlighted in the article comment I pointed out above, so this may somehow be time dependent.<p>[1] http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html#4feb09<p>[2] http://www.paulgraham.com/hackernews.html
======
cperciva
My guess was that this was related to PStamatiou being the submitter of the
article (I remember seeing someone ask for reddit-style submitter highlighting
a while back), but that doesn't seem to be happening consistently either.

Hopefully PG will drop by and let us know what his devious mind has come up
with. :-)

------
knowsnothing613
It may be a bug in the system.

I know that it was a bug in the globeandmail.com CMS. If you entered the
literal

"<font color=#be6400>[username]</font>" as the username in the signup process,
the business logic wouldn't scrub the font tags, and your name would show up
colored on the globeandmail comments because it would write the literal in the
hmtl.

Maybe HN has the same bug.

------
danwolff
Users with highest average comment scores get grayish orange (Feb 4).

<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

------
kineticac
pattern seems to be yc alumni

------
eof
I believe users with high average karma get highlighted.

